# OMG!! i dont know whether its an evap... please look!! **** :'( WITCH GOT ME!!!



## tootsy1987

Hi gals!! i just done this about 15 mins ago... took about 3 minutes to start showing... OH can see it but thinks its a dodgey test haha!! please look and tell me what you think!!




Thanks in advance! xxxx :hissy:

Update:- I am now extremely confused... done another hpt with FMU at about 5.45am as i was bursting and didnt get must from it... i couldnt see a line? anyone got any thought into whats going on... im sad now :( lol!

xxxxx

UPDATE 6!!!!!!!! 22nd Dec 2008

Well today is my 21st Birthday WOOOOO HOOOO!! altho i am poorly :( was up all night with pain in my back, went to doc and i have kidney infec so on antibiotics. 

I am now 1 day late for af and trying to avoid the :witch:!!! I tested yesterday and got a bfn... could this be due to having bad urine with having the infec? there was lots of blood in it? doc felt tummy and said it was really hard, i also am getting heart burn after EVERYTHING i eat, its horrible, has given me a sore throat. Getting cramps but not full af ones just really bad nipping and scratching pain :'(

HELP!!! lol

xxxxxxxxxx


UPDATE!!! WELL BLUDY STUPID DAM :witch: got me thismorning, and ooooh the pain she is inflicting is sooooooo cruel!!! what a weird, strange and mind boggling month this has been! thanks for all you girls who have helped me and supported me through this! bring on next month as we are going the whole hogg to get that much wanted :bfp: !!! Goooood Luck Girls!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princessttc

TO me it looks like a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mine was no darker than that when i found out:cloud9:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Looks BFP to me babe, congrats


----------



## Donna79x

Looks like a BFP to me hun, congrats


----------



## tootsy1987

WOW OMG!! i dont believe it!! i am due period in a week and half so im presuming its off the cycle before which would make me about 6 and a half weeks i think... you dont think it could be an evap do u? xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

i too believe its a :bfp: maybe test again tomorrow morning, wishing you loads of luck x x x


----------



## tootsy1987

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy

I would say it is a BFP! Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## lulu2008

Well Let's See BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JASMAK

Crazy!!! (about being so far off cycle)...but, it def looks like a BFP more than an evap! Congrats!


----------



## mummymadness

bfp , congrats . x .


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## funkym

Looks like a :bfp: to me - Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

:bfp: congratulations :yipee: x


----------



## emie

:yipee: looks like a :bfp: to me...


----------



## Stephie 25

toots, thats awsome. i too think it is a :bfp:


----------



## princess_t

looks like a early bfp hun, looks like congrats are in order


----------



## DiddyDons

_CONGRATS  
       _


----------



## ZoeBunny

Nice pink line honey... definitely a :bfp:
Congrats!!!!


----------



## tootsy1987

Hi everyone... i have updated xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I would have said bfp although its odd the second one didnt seem to have a line. Test again i would guess. And good luck xx


----------



## massacubano

looks + :bfp:


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## Erised

Did you do an OPK at the same time as a pregnancy test? If so, that could have given you a false positive reading. If not, I'd definitely say that's a positive. 

Not everyone gets a positive with FMU, even though that's what you're supposed to use. Some women get a darker reading with second morning urine. So maybe give that a try?


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

its maybe too early to test just now hunni, but the first test defo looks like a bfp.
i would leave it till monday and re test


----------



## tootsy1987

Erised said:


> Did you do an OPK at the same time as a pregnancy test? If so, that could have given you a false positive reading. If not, I'd definitely say that's a positive.
> 
> Not everyone gets a positive with FMU, even though that's what you're supposed to use. Some women get a darker reading with second morning urine. So maybe give that a try?

Hey! no did not do opk test, just had been feeling a bit strange past couple of weeks i.e. sore boobs slightly nauseas (only slight) and hungary and thirsty also my gums bled last week which was strange! i think u may be right to be honest, i just got a lot of them through the post and thought i would try. im bursting for loo now and have not had much to drink so think i might go and try another.... will let u guys know how it goes...

xxxx

(also my i add the one this morning was a different cheaper brand)


----------



## Erised

If it was a different brand, did you check the miu? Maybe one was a 10miu, the other 25 or 50. If so, it could be that the other test wasn't sensitive enough to pick up such an early pregnancy. It's possible you ovulated earlier than you thought this cycle and are around 10DPO, so could maybe pick it up with a 10miu, but not 25miu.

Let us know what results you got from the other tests that have arrived =)


----------



## Zarababy1

looks like :bfp: to meee! test again in a few days u mght get a darker line :) good luck! xx


----------



## stargazer

any news on the other test? first one def looks like a bfp


----------



## tootsy1987

hey girls.... the update on the second test... same happened again!! it was the same type test as first and got fainter pink than the one before... i am thinking these tests maybe dodgey as i bought a bulk pack off ebay... hmmm! thanks for all helping me and taking an interest... im hoping its true but dont believe it at the moment ha ha

erised i think your right... i think i did ovulate early as i think back i was due to ov last sunday but the previous monday i had ewcm just as tho i was ov so i may have done it then which would make me 11dpo today... mad! lol

xxxx


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Erised

I'd say it probably is a BFP, but with it being tested so early there's no guarantee it isn't a chemical. Test again when you think you're due for AF. I do hope it's an early one that will stick for you =)


----------



## tootsy1987

Thanks sooo much for all your help! im hoping its a bfp... been feeling strange, only slightly though i.e. uncomfortable uterus, nipping and sore boobs, slight nausea... it is different to what i normally try and spot in the 2ww... when i normally try and spot symtoms they are alot more intense and it turns out to be nothing but this time i am trying not to spot but the symtoms are just kinda running in the back ground if u know what i mean (to put it strangely!) haha! i normally would start having af cramps about a week before af due and have nothing other than nipping so im hoping i get my bean for xmas! would be the best christmas ever!!!! xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## tootsy1987

Right... just thought i would keep you all up to date :o)

Done another test tonight, again got a very faint line... i will post the picture in a minute... dont think it was as faint as the first but i have been thirsty tonight so have drank a bit today. I notice today my boobs are starting to hurt a bit more and i also notice a very dark purple vein running through my right nipple? is that a syptom? i know it wasnt as pronounced as that before! :happydance:

Eeee im soo crazy lol i said i wasnt going to symptom spot but i cant help it at the minute... still have the nipping cramps and also have a lot of windypops hahaha!! what you girls think? that i should be carted away?? haha xxx

:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## tootsy1987

i know it looks slightly fainter than the one before but it does still seem there faintly or is it my eyes hahaha oh says he can faintly see it but as i say i have drank quite a bit today as been thirsty....




can ya let me know if you see it to... i think im going loooopy hahah!!


----------



## tootsy1987

anyone got any advice? xxxx


----------



## kaygeebee

Honey. It's VERY faint on that one - fainter than the first one. I guess only time will tell - test again in a couple of days and good luck!! :)


----------



## Erised

I agree with what was said above. It's a very faint line, and it would still be very early for you. 

Difficult as it will be, I'd advice you to wait a couple of days and then try again. Maybe on Wednesday or so? You'll have a much more realistic view then.


----------



## krockwell

I defo see a line... 
:bfp: Congrats! :)


----------



## DiddyDons

i think i can see a very faint 2nd line, i tried playin around with it a little and it did make it a little more clear but i would wait a few more days and see what happens, i will keep my fingers crossed for you though sweetie xxx


----------



## emie

:wohoo: congrats hun:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Any news? Anymore tests? The others look promising! Good luck! :hug:


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hi so any other news yet, i just started reading this post and found it really interesting.
i hope you got your bfp hunni. 
x


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I would take a digital tests that says a clear "yes or no" or "pregnant or not pregnant". There's not much left for interpretation there.


----------



## cleckner04

jerseyshoregirl said:


> I would take a digital tests that says a clear "yes or no" or "pregnant or not pregnant". There's not much left for interpretation there.

Agreed!! Good luck hun!!


----------



## tootsy1987

Hey Girls!!

Update... done a test thismorning, one the same as the pics which was again was really faint and a neg on a cheapy little one. Im just using them as i have lots of internet but i will get a digi one when af is late. I am due sunday but ALL day yesterday i was uncomfortable... i woke up with like a swollen feeling just as tho witch was going to arrive... i thought here we go... but i never got the pain it was like a dull ache that lasted ALL day, never let up at all and my stumach was and still is really swollen, its went really hard from my belly button down into my pelvis in the middle... does this ring a bell to any early pg symptoms? i dont have the cramp like af as that is painfull this is more like a scratching and nipping dull ache, its awful! im 11dpo today so still holding out hope i could have a bean but i think that first positive must have been a dodgey test or surely i would have got a complete pos by now? i also had more creamy cm (sorry) not watery or anything it just kinda hangs around if u know what i mean. All strange and i will be sitting here on sunday soo embarrassed when the dreaded witch shows up haha.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## faye38

i can see a postive line there well done :hug:


----------



## Lyns

I bought some of those tests off ebay and they were rubbish....not a in wrong, but they were hardly showig a line with me when a digi had confirmed three or four days before.....

Do a digi....i think you'll get a much better result! :hugs: Congrats....i hope!


----------



## Erised

You shouldn't be embarassed, even if the witch shows up. You had a positive line, we all saw it. It's only normal you got excited and confused. I still hold hope that the witch won't show though =) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Sunday. 

As for the 'symptoms', I'm afraid I can't help you there, never been pregnant myself. Hopefully someone else will be able to give you some confirmation there.


----------



## Drazic<3

looks like a bfp to me! fingers well and truly crossed for you! -x-


----------



## Erised

Just keep the witch away! 
I honestly don't know if an infection could influence your test. I'm leaning towards no to be honest, but that doesn't mean I'm right. 

Keep yours fingers crossed, the witch away and sit it out. Did the GP not offer to do a bloodtest or check your cervix? 
Hope you're feeling better soon hon, and happy birthday!! =)


----------



## tootsy1987

Thanks Guys :) !

Doc said if i haven't got my period within a week then do another test :|

I think im going to get another digi or something and do it in a couple of days, i cant feel period cramps through the kidney cramps and i also got dihoreah :'( (sorry tmi!) so im hoping its good signs as i never get heartburn and im suffering constantly with it at the minute, watch tomorrow i will be on here saying darn witch has arrived! lol xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck hun. Hope the witch stays away xx


----------



## tootsy1987

nooo witch as yet haha (pleeease stay away darn witchy!) xxx


----------



## KKSARAH

Good Luck FX for you:hugs:xx


----------



## honey08

aww gosh,wud say uv defo had a chemical hun, make ur doc aware of it,and im wishing u a super sticky :bfp: asap :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear the witch got you hon =( 
Hope you'll have better luck this new cycle. You definitely had a BFP though, whether it was a faulty batch or a chemical. Hope you'll get a sticky this time around


----------



## emie

:yipee::yipee: congrats hun


----------



## tootsy1987

emie said:


> :yipee::yipee: congrats hun

witch got me hun!


----------

